# Top 10 Most scariest films so far



## Hanzo (Jul 21, 2008)

I was gonna say for all time, but there is a possibility that someday Hollywood would take their heads out of their own fat asses and make a good movie that is memorable. Horror films are very vague when it comes to terms of being a decent film these days. Hostel was somewhat Original, but it was a torture porn flick. The film itself was Horrible and the hype was all from Eli Roth himself, it even made Saw look way more better and Saw was fairly decent. Another Good example of bad horror films is remakes, like The Hills Have Eyes. And now they are considering on Remaking Evil Dead. Evil Dead was cheesy,  but it was still fun and a classic.

  How many movies out there have triggered someone's fear of things? Here are my top 10

10. The Shining
9. Silence of the Lambs
8. 28 Days Later
7.The Thing
6.The Omen
5. An American Werewolf in London
4. The Descent
3. The Exorcist
2. Psycho
1. Jaws


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 21, 2008)

Here are my top movies (for fear factor, not torture-porn):

9. The House on Haunted Hill (yes, the remake.  That sucker made me jump! *L*)
8. The Grudge (American Vers.)
7. Ju-On: The Grudge (original Japanese Version)
6. Saw series (all four.  I can't separate those ones out)
5. 28 Days Later
4. The Ring (American Vers.)
3. The Haunting (1963)
2. The Woman In Black
1. Psycho (1960)


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 21, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> Horror films are very vague when it comes to terms of being a decent film these days.



I agree completely with this, and that's why I can't really make a top 10 list, since other than 'old classics', I can't say that there are that many good movies (even some classics are bad), but I can say with honesty that the original Dawn of the Dead and Scream 1 were the only horror movies that actually managed to scare me.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 21, 2008)

The horror movie that scarred me most for life was this one I saw when I was four. It was a Japanese version of the blob, and at one point this giant gob of red jello pulled a girl behind a couch and devoured her. For years and years I couldn't stand there to be a gap between the back of the couch and the wall, or between the bed and the wall, because the blob might be hiding there. Come to think of it, I don't like jello much, either. 

Cujo made me wary of the family dog for a while (until I realized a mentally retarded poodle wouldn't be much of a threat even if he was rabid), and that scene in Gremlins where the Gremlin is blown up in a microwave freaked me out, but didn't give me a phobia about hot pockets or anything. I don't think any horror movie has been intense enough to be scary since I turned 12. Still love'em, though.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 21, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> and that scene in Gremlins where the Gremlin is blown up in a microwave freaked me out, but didn't give me a phobia about hot pockets or anything.




LMAO Hot Pockets are evil man


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 21, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> I agree completely with this, and that's why I can't really make a top 10 list, since other than 'old classics', I can't say that there are that many good movies (even some classics are bad), but I can say with honesty that the original Dawn of the Dead and Scream 1 were the only horror movies that actually managed to scare me.




   The Original Dawn of the Dead was somewhat scary but also funny. The new dawn of the dead was decent for a remake, giving them the Jolt of speed, which running zombies are totally threatening


----------



## Ashaya (Jul 22, 2008)

Hell, I'd say The Neverending Story is the scariest movie ever made. That one gave me nightmares for years.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 22, 2008)

Ashaya said:


> Hell, I'd say The Neverending Story is the scariest movie ever made. That one gave me nightmares for years.




 If your talking about the wolf looking bad guy G'mork I can agree....in fact, where is the porn of him? RULE 34! Jk, but yeah Never Ending story had it's moments


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I am all for recent movies now. Surprisingly, none of the recent horror movies scared me except I Am Legend.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 22, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> The Original Dawn of the Dead was somewhat scary but also funny. The new dawn of the dead was decent for a remake, giving them the Jolt of speed, which running zombies are totally threatening



If there's anything I hate more than zombies, it's running zombies... God I hate those things...

EDIT: I must admit that most of Hitchcock's movies are really scary.


----------



## Monak (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess I just suck cause horror movies don't scare me.  I love zombie flicks though cause I always wanted to have a go at a horde of brain eaters.


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 22, 2008)

at some point in time the saw series


----------



## Ashaya (Jul 23, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> If your talking about the wolf looking bad guy G'mork I can agree....in fact, where is the porn of him? RULE 34! Jk, but yeah Never Ending story had it's moments


Yes, that is exactly what I'm talking about. After such a traumatic experience like that as a child, I'm amazed I became a furry. XD

Incidentally, I attribute my interest in wolves (currently my favorite animal) to the fact that I feared them for so long...and I'm positive that fear stemmed from that movie.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 23, 2008)

When I was young horror movies scared me, then again, most five to nine year-olds usually don't watch R-rated horror movies.  I enjoyed Child's Play, though it scared the living shit out of me, the thing was more gross-shocking stuff than scary, and classics like Halloween were fun to watch, and I absolutely adored zombie-films, and still do.  More modern horror-hits I enjoy include 30-Days of Night, Twenty-Eight Weeks Later, and remakes like Dawn of the Dead or The Hills Have Eyes, though they don't really scare me anymore, they're still good watching.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 23, 2008)

JamestheDoc said:


> When I was young horror movies scared me, then again, most five to nine year-olds usually don't watch R-rated horror movies. .




 I lost my virginity to horror films at age 3, The first one I think I ever saw was Evil Dead series. I love the to death still to this day


----------



## Laze (Jul 23, 2008)

I've really had to think about this one, so far I've come up with

10] Hellraiser
09] Day of The Dead
08] Silent Hill [I was high ]
07] Don't Look Now
06] The Texas Chainsaw Massacre [when it goes all psychedelic when she's tied to that chair with numerous close ups of the main character's eye really makes me feel uneasy for some reason]
05] The Eye [original Japanese version, that bit in the elevator *shudders*]
04] The Exorcist
03] The Thing
02] The Descent
01] Fire In The Sky

I went for Fire In The Sky because as a child, that film messed me up something horrible. And yet I kept on coming back for more. I don't know why, but I still get a weird feeling watching the climactic inside the alien spaceship scene. I can't put my finger on it, but I loved and hated that whole scene.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 23, 2008)

"Sleepy Hollow"
The movie itself wasn't scary, but back then, I parked & had to take a long walk through the woods to get home. Of course the night I saw it, it was almost pitch black and foggy and basically it looked like I had walked into the movie and was a few seconds from getting my head chopped off. Intellectually, I knew that was ridiculous, but I'm pretty sure I was walking faster than usual.


----------



## Not A Fox (Jul 23, 2008)

Jacob's Ladder still retains it's fear factor, for me.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 23, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> Jacob's Ladder still retains it's fear factor, for me.




I remember the monster rape scene. Goes right through her mouth LOL, what a way to die


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Jul 25, 2008)

Now about the whole Dawn of the Dead. Scared the crap outta me...kinda. ive read the whole "Zombie Survival Guide" and it's extremely insightful so after reading and then re-watching Dawn of the Dead it put me at ease. but then DAY OF THE DEAD! OMG horrible, how the zombies "evolved" to the ability to use weapons, like hell they did.


----------

